# HAHAHAHa I am an idiot..... (stock painting misery)



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

So I have stripped and repainted my stock 3 times now, hopefully this last one will work....

I've always wanted a GAP camoed stock, even when I was in the womb before the design became popular, its what I dreamed of......

1st try- I used Rustoleum camo paints, starting with a tan undercoat.... Stock was prepped and what not, looked awesome.... Peeled the stencils off..... The ones that were over the tan, peeled the tan paint off..... 2 weeks work ruined..... Strike One

2nd try.... I stripped it with lacquer thinner and fine steel wool all the way to the bare stock, decided to just paint it black and clear coat it..... I get the last clear coat on, as i take it out the barn and move it to the house out of harm's way, I trip and mess up the clear, and bottom coat.... 3 days work ruined..... Strike 2

3rd try (in progress) Using OD duracoat this time after stripping comes in Monday.... Hopefully god, the devil and whatever else are taking the week off so I can finish it..... Kind of want to spice it up a bit maybe give it black spider web.... any suggestions on what to use for the spider web?


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Bummer... Find a spider web design on the internet, print it out and cut it out.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

If all else fails... send it to http://www.gaprecision.net/ga-precision-rifle-finishes/hand_painted_finishes/GAP-Camo-Painted.html


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Maybe a little prayer to GOD would help too...


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Most people like to practice at painting a gun, but I haven't heard of anybody doing the same gun in such a short amount of time. Not sure I would have come up with 3 different designs for the same gun.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

I did an entire AR in desert camo. I followed instructions from a friend who was MARSOC and painted his rifles down range. I dowsed the entire rifle in degreaser. Can't remember what I used. Maybe gunscrubber. Plugged all the vulnerable areas. Then hung the rifle by a bungee cord and did a few coats of rustoleum desert tan. Then quick stripes of OD and a VERY little black from a distance. Ill find a pic. Wont peel or flake off. It does rub off with alot of use but it has that "well loved" look. Good luck.

I hope Short shows up here, he is a camo master.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I did my mini-14 awhile ago and it's still holding up. I used Rustoleum High temperature BBQ paint (black) on the barrel, Rustoleum flat paint for the rest...then a flat or satin clear coat. P.S. I just held the template I made, no tape.


----------



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

AZ that looks awesome, I gave up lmao, I used some od duracoat, how does it look?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looking mighty fine.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Looks awesome.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Looks good to me !


----------

